# Blue Water Boat??? Pearson 365



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello everyone - We are looking at a good condition Pearson 365 [Bill Shaw design] ketch. Want to coastal cruise, then hopefully do some more extensive sailing [maybe around the world???].

Any thoughts???

365 has longer [not deeper] cruising keel, draft 4'10", full skeg rudder, [somewhat similar underbody as the shoal draft version of the Valiant Esprit 37] unprotected prop, med displacement at 17,150 [Hallberg Rassy 36 is 16,500, Pacific Seacraft 37 is 16,200] capsize ratio of 1.77 [Tayana 37 is 1.63, Hallberg Rassy 36 is 1.83, Pacific Seacraft 37 is 1.71 {over 2 not recommended for offshore}] a motion comfort of 32.71 [Hallberg Rassy 36 is 29.49, Pacific Seacarft 37 is 34.11 {under 30 not really recommended for long offshore passages due to crew fatigue}].

Build quality is supposed to be a solid 'good' [not great or excellent], cockpit is a bit big for offshore, but so are some of the Allieds, which have gone everywhere. Rigging could be upsized before we go. Hull to deck joint is screwed [though it is through bolted in midsection of hull, along jib sheet track].

Leaving out the capabilities of the crew [for the moment], how suitable is this BOAT for reaching far off lands. I don't want to live offshore, just get to the next landfall. We like to cruise the coast, islands and gunkhole, so the draft is handy.

Did hear of a couple of people crossing the Pacific in the 365.

Is this a crazy choice for 'around the world' aspirations?

Any advice/comments welcome!!!

Thanks, and happy sailing,

John


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOh NOOOOOOO no another "offshore" thread!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I crew on a 365 ketch 3-4 times a year in off-shore races. It's a great boat (though I personally prefer faster sloops). I'd have a hard time seeing any reason it wouldn't be able to cross oceans.

I've also off-shore raced on a Pacific Seacraft 37, which is now on a circumnavigation and doing just fine. That too was a solid boat. But they've done a good amount of work on it as they've gone (which is pretty common apparently on any boat from what I've seen).

As long as it's in good shape, I think just about any boat can cross oceans (even a Hunter). It's more the sailor than the boat.

There's tons of info on here - as well as many, many salts that will talk you through just about anything.

While you're waiting for some responses you can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here - including yours. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.

Enjoy.


----------



## jentine (Sep 4, 2000)

WOW!!!! I am really impressed by all those numbers. How many numbers have you seen out sailing and how many of those have crossed oceans. Get serious. Any boat can sink and any boat can cross oceans, it is just a matter of conditions. The other thing you will not find sailing is opinions. Opinions don't float but boats do.
Ask yourself if the boat under your feet feels sound if so, just go sailing an leave the worrying to the land lubbers.

Jim


----------



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

peterchech said:


> OOOOOOOOOh NOOOOOOO no another "offshore" thread!


Ha! Thats funny. Sorry. Had to ask.

I'll start 10 more if your not careful!


----------



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the leads Smackdaddy, I will follow those down. Very helpful.

Jim, I am serious. Those numbers are sailing all over the place. They are in every design, good or bad, if you look carefully. I'm just gathering info, and would like to do it _before _I spend a ton of money on the right/wrong boat for my needs.

Thanks . . . . .


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

You might want to have a look at the Boren family's blog "Third Day". They started out on a Pearson 365 (family of 4, BTW) and later upgraded to a much larger boat. Their blog may give you some insights into the strengths and weaknesses of the boat as well as what modifications they made to make it a better cruiser.

14 Days Left | SV THIRD DAY

Go to "contents" and start at the beginning of their blog, which is the period in which they outfit and cruise their Pearson 365.

Cheers!


----------



## Wappoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Many years ago a friend of mine wanted to do the re-enactment of Columbus trip to the New World...he had a Pearson 424 at the time...he, like you, was concerned if his boat was up to the task. So he called Steve Black who at the time was the rally organizer and put the question to him...Steve's reply was...'I am sure all of Columbus crew would have been much more comfortable on your boat'...he did the trip!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Pearsons are blue water boats.


----------

